
Richardson Maturity Model (2008) - fagnerbrack
https://www.crummy.com/writing/speaking/2008-QCon/act3.html
======
dang
Two small threads about this:

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9178074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9178074)

2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1201377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1201377)

Related from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11075738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11075738)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160403010332/https://medium.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160403010332/https://medium.com/@chrstphrhrt/microservices-
the-unix-philosophy-and-the-richardson-maturity-model-425abed44826)

